# 1957 Schwinn Chicago Restore



## cebarr7 (May 28, 2016)

Looking for parts, advice, and discussion.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2016)

I hate to break the news, but that is definitely not a 1957 frame going off the decals, stem and a non Chicago Schwinn frame build. More like a TOC frame, turn of the Century, the last Century. I would assume the Chicago parts will still work though.


----------



## cebarr7 (May 28, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I hate to break the news, but that is definitely not a 1957 frame going off the decals, stem and a non Chicago Schwinn frame build. More like a TOC frame, turn of the Century, the last Century. I would assume the Chicago parts will still work though.



That was my initial thought as well, however, I ran the numbers in the data base at schwinncruisers.com.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2016)

cebarr7 said:


> That was my initial thought as well, however, I ran the numbers in the data base at schwinncruisers.com.




Schwinncruisers SN lookup is slightly flawed, still. What is the SN and where is it located. A 57 number would be on the left rear dropout, where the axle slot is.


----------



## cebarr7 (May 28, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinncruisers SN lookup is slightly flawed, still. What is the SN and where is it located. A 57 number would be on the left rear dropout, where the axle slot is.



I didn't see anything on rear drop. SN # TI41203825


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2016)

I'm surprised schwinncruisers.com came up with the year 57. No numbers that big by Chicago Schwinn, only Taiwan Schwinn. You might be able to pinpoint the year of build if you can find the four digit number that is usually stamped into the head badge.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2016)

Here is the 1995 catalog. Same frame and markings. The 96 model had a different paint scheme.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)

Would make a good rider, but definitely a ~1990s Asian frame. 
Keep searching!


----------



## cebarr7 (May 28, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'm surprised schwinncruisers.com came up with the year 57. No numbers that big by Chicago Schwinn, only Taiwan Schwinn. You might be able to pinpoint the year of build if you can find the four digit number that is usually stamped into the head badge.



Thank you for the quick Identification folks! We picked this up on our way home from the farmers market for ten bucks. Im surprised schwinncruisers.com returned 57' on the the digits too! I may just turn it into a cruiser for one of us then.


----------



## cebarr7 (May 28, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Here is the 1995 catalog. Same frame and markings. The 96 model had a different paint scheme.



That appears to be the one.


----------



## cebarr7 (May 28, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'm surprised schwinncruisers.com came up with the year 57. No numbers that big by Chicago Schwinn, only Taiwan Schwinn. You might be able to pinpoint the year of build if you can find the four digit number that is usually stamped into the head badge.



The head badge has a "3544" stamp. production was 12/20/1994. My search continues. Thanks again.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2016)

That would undoubtedly make your bike/frame a 1995 model with that very late build date. Old Schwinn started on the next years models around mid November.


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2016)

The guys on ratrodbikes.com would build that frame up for cheap. You might get $20 for it there. Good luck on your search!


----------

